# UCI Track Cycling World Cup at Home Depot Center Jan 20-22



## el gee (Feb 4, 2005)

Not sure if this should go in So Cal, NCD, fixed gear, or Pro Cycling, but if anyone is interested:

http://www.homedepotcenter.com/events/report.sps?iEventID=26229&categoryid=406

Discalimer: I have no affiliations to disclose.


----------



## Fast_C50 (Dec 8, 2005)

el gee said:


> Not sure if this should go in So Cal, NCD, fixed gear, or Pro Cycling, but if anyone is interested:
> 
> http://www.homedepotcenter.com/events/report.sps?iEventID=26229&categoryid=406
> 
> Discalimer: I have no affiliations to disclose.


I'll be there...despite not having any clue about track racing.


----------



## el gee (Feb 4, 2005)

Fast_C50 said:


> I'll be there...despite not having any clue about track racing.


Cool.

Download the pdf version of the schedule and try to watch the Keirin and Madison events.


----------



## fracisco (Apr 25, 2002)

*Went last year*

My wife and I went to last year's World Cup. She knitted, but could not help to watch the action when the Madison was on the track.


----------



## cadence90 (Sep 12, 2004)

I was lucky enough to serve as a liaison for the Italian team at the Worlds last year.
It's super!
I'll go again in Jan.
It's a great place, great events.
Definitely go if you have the time.


----------



## Ohm_S.Ohm (Aug 21, 2004)

*Do cycling events sell out?*

Just curious. 
Should I rush and buy tickets online, or can I wait to purchase them the day of the event?
Also, is there a huge difference between general admission and reserved seating?


----------



## eddy (Jun 5, 2005)

Ohm_S.Ohm said:


> Just curious. Should I rush and buy tickets online, or can I wait to purchase them the day of the event? Also, is there a huge difference between general admission and reserved seating?


Hmm. Well, apparently they are selling pretty quickly! I just clicked through all five events to see what kind of tickets were available. For single session tickets, they have three levels: $40.50, $30.50, and $18.50. The only available tickets are for the mid-level $30.50. And I can't afford to spring for a full weekend pass. Also, I can't tell from the seating chart which part of the arena is general admission. I am definitely interested, but...


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

The reason why the event seems to sell out quickly is not because it attracts an LA Dodgers sized crowd. It's because the Velodrome has an almost pitifully small spectator capacity. What this means, though, is that practically every seat in the house is a good one. My wife and I went last year. We just walked up to the box office. All they had was standing room. My back got pretty tired, but the view was just fine.

In any event, go, go, go. Enjoy yourself. Lots of fun. And the track is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## endo verendo (Nov 22, 2005)

I've always been interested in watching a track event and I'm sure it's gets exciting, but that's really a lot of money to watch other people ride their bikes. 
:-/


----------



## eddy (Jun 5, 2005)

Mapei Roida said:


> The reason why the event seems to sell out quickly is not because it attracts an LA Dodgers sized crowd. It's because the Velodrome has an almost pitifully small spectator capacity. What this means, though, is that practically every seat in the house is a good one. My wife and I went last year. We just walked up to the box office. All they had was standing room. My back got pretty tired, but the view was just fine.
> 
> In any event, go, go, go. Enjoy yourself. Lots of fun. And the track is absolutely gorgeous.


Thanks for the enlightenment, Mapei. Again!


----------



## Woofer (Nov 18, 2004)

eddy said:


> Hmm. Well, apparently they are selling pretty quickly! I just clicked through all five events to see what kind of tickets were available. For single session tickets, they have three levels: $40.50, $30.50, and $18.50. The only available tickets are for the mid-level $30.50. And I can't afford to spring for a full weekend pass. Also, I can't tell from the seating chart which part of the arena is general admission. I am definitely interested, but...


If the TV cameras are there for Eurosport there are a handful of seats obstructed on the start/finish straight. In some seats your view is obscured by the railing (you will have to either lean or slightly stand to see things happening on the part of the track closest to you), you have to actually get there to figure out which seats require no movement.  The best ones for this are middle of the front and back stretch and some parts of the corners.


----------



## Ohm_S.Ohm (Aug 21, 2004)

*Good Advice -thanks!*



Woofer said:


> The best ones for this are middle of the front and back stretch and some parts of the corners.


I appreciate this.

I'm planning to go but am waiting for the rest of my group to pony up w/ $ so we can get reserved at a discount. I might have an extra ticket. Wonder if I'll be able to unload it at the door....


----------



## laxman (Oct 18, 2005)

*UCI Track Event*

I once went to a track event years ago in Colorado Springs. It was absolutely incredible! I think they had Pursuit, Team Pursuit, etc.. I can't tell you how exciting it is to see these events. It is like seeing all the strategy and skill of a stage race without missing a thing. It is all played out in front of you from the comfort of your own seat! Go.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Svend and I (ATP) will be there Friday*

on the rail turn 2.


----------

